# Mighty Atom MA-21 Digital Call from Wildlife Technologies



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So after doing a lot of research on my next digital call, I think I am going to be going with the Mighty Atom (MA-21) from Wildlife Technologies.

Is anyone else out here running this call and if so, what do you think about it?

I got to hear one in person last week while in Arizona. I stopped by Wildlife Callers (and now Healy Arms too) and got to meet Mark Healy and Marc Reindell. Both seem like great guys and I trust that they stand behind the product that they sell. I am really sold on the sound quality of this machine and the simplicity. Foxpro has all these new features and I honestly cannot think of any that I would use. I want a simple, and easy to use machine out there in the field - not a complicated computer.

I was also sold on the sounds themselves. They are REAL animal sounds and not just recorded hand calls like a lot of the foxpro sounds. Plus I guess I feel like I might have the upper hand if I am out there running sounds that these animals have never heard from an ecaller before.... you know?

Anyway... open to any / all thoughts and opinions. Really interested to see if other guys are out there running the MA-21 or any other Wildlife Technologies calls.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris, I'm looking forward to these reviews and to see how it works out for you.


----------

